# Side panel touch screen



## XTTX (Mar 10, 2005)

I want to add a 7-10" touch screen to the side of my case. At this point, it's just an afterthought, but I was wondering if anybody has a place to find cheap LCD screens and touch screen kits.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=70_293&products_id=20979 you could mod that  other then that i dont really know of anything, sorry


----------

